# Leggings as pants?!?



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

When I was shopping today I saw two different young ladies in the mall wearing leggings as pants. Is this a new trend that I missed? I personally don't think that leggings are meant to be pants, they are meant to be accessories to dresses, skirts, what have you. I mean both girls had some serious VPL and I don't think that it is an attractive look. What do you think about this trend? Do you wear leggings as pants? Please feel free to share your thoughts!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

There were a lot of people discussing this on the thread about "What trend do you wish would go away" or something like that...No I do not like leggings as pants...I like them to compliment a long top, sweater, dress, mini skirt,  etc....But I have seen really tiny girls be able to pull them kinda off..But just not my look


----------



## BBJay (May 23, 2009)

I am sooo against this trend. It reminds me of the stretch/stirrup pants my mom put me in when I was a little girl, but far more unattractive


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 23, 2009)

dayum cheap bitches just buy some jeans seriously


----------



## spectrolite (May 23, 2009)

Heaps of girls here are doing it. It reminds me of Robin Hood and his merry men. While it is not something I would wear myself, I have no issue with other people doing it. I do think that the leggings on their own can make your ass look strange - like you have a diaper on or something lol. I mostly see college girls sporting this look and most of them look like they just got out of bed and just put on what ever was nearby.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 23, 2009)

Ugh, it's nasty! Seriously. No matter how hot or tight your body is, that look is a no-go! Esp. if you're rocking a camel toe along with it, and if the leggings are see-through (which most of them are, esp. when you bend over).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 23, 2009)

oh jeez, it reminds me of the spandex shorts we used to wear in the 80's, neon too.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 23, 2009)

i wear them! but i make sure they're fairly thick, not hitched up too high, and i always wear a semi-long shirt with them. i stopped wearing short shirts with leggings after someone told me they wanted to eat rice off my ass


----------



## Blushbaby (May 23, 2009)

If you seeing them being worn with tops that go past the bum then that's the norm and "acceptable".

I have a friend who wears wet look ones with a cinched waist belt and tight vest out clubbing and as bangin' as her figure is, she has such a big bum, it just looks plain wrong.

The ass should be concealed unless you're doing a Pussycat Doll routine!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

this look is so disgusting. i cringe everytime i see someone sporting this look.


----------



## 06290714 (May 23, 2009)

I wear leggings with long tops..tops that COVER my bum in full, or like a babydoll top with a stomache belt. It looks funny to me when you wear a normal top with it, just doesn't look right IMO.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 23, 2009)

wat is y'all talkin bout?
i lyk 2 wear super sheer leggings. extra tyt so u can c all my creases and crevices. sumtymes i wear dem w/ neon brite granny panties. and i wear dem w/ fishnet bikini tops and uggs. 
i kno i look HAWT and y'all just jealz of my body!


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_wat is y'all talkin bout?
i lyk 2 wear super sheer leggings. extra tyt so u can c all my creases and crevices. sumtymes i wear dem w/ neon brite granny panties. and i wear dem w/ fishnet bikini tops and uggs. 
i kno i look HAWT and y'all just jealz of my body!_


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2009)

a friend of mine is prego, and she wears them as pants and she looks REALLY good in them, but then again she has a really nice body


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

Legginigs are not pants.  Period.


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Legginigs are not pants.  Period._

 
I agree x394840384034985


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 26, 2009)

I wear leggings as pants with long shirts that cover my butt, and I think I look damn good in them


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I wear leggings as pants with long shirts that cover my butt, and I think I look damn good in them_

 
Leggings underneath a tunic/long shirt/dress/skirt (i.e. anything that actually covers your ass) = an accessory = YES!!!


Leggings w/ anything that does not cover your ass = pants = NO, please.


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 26, 2009)

I like to wear leggings as pants BUT I make sure that my top is long enough where my booty doesnt show...I think it looks nicer that way.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

they are good for studying, as they do not cut into you or anything, and are super comfy. but they are not for public sighting!


----------



## miss sha (May 28, 2009)

What's just as bad as wearing leggings with something that doesn't cover your butt is wearing a tunic that was obviously meant to be worn with leggings... WITHOUT LEGGINGS! I saw some girl going out clubbing looking that--I'm convinced people had to pay her every time she sat down!


----------



## gildedangel (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_What's just as bad as wearing leggings with something that doesn't cover your butt is wearing a tunic that was obviously meant to be worn with leggings... WITHOUT LEGGINGS! I saw some girl going out clubbing looking that--I'm convinced people had to pay her every time she sat down!_

 
Agreed! Half the time that happens those tunics are sheer - too sheer to be worn sans leggings!


----------



## Laurie (May 28, 2009)

I wear them too.. But I always wear a top that reaches by at least mid way down my thighs.. Probably longer.. But there's this chick I know this insists on wearing them with tops that end at her waistline.. Leaving little to the imagination.. :\


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Agreed! Half the time that happens those tunics are sheer - too sheer to be worn sans leggings!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_What's just as bad as wearing leggings with something that doesn't cover your butt is wearing a tunic that was obviously meant to be worn with leggings... WITHOUT LEGGINGS! I saw some girl going out clubbing looking that--I'm convinced people had to pay her every time she sat down!_

 
Now see I would wear a tunic without leggings as long as it wasn't too short.  Everything would have to be covered but I would rock that like Mariah did in her video (I can't remember which one it was).


----------



## jani04 (Jun 2, 2009)

I only wear leggings with a top long enough to cover my butt. 

Though I did go to the gym wearing an AA triblend tback singlet with hollister leggings and the lower part of my bum was visible when it hitched up. I'm 4 11" so normal shirts usually are pretty long on me. 

I'm wondering what's the difference then (apart from thickness of the fabric) between of those sport skinny leggings used for dance etc and normal leggings? It's the same look, skin tight lower body apparel. 

But yeah VPL grosses me out.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2009)

I wear them as pants on occasion. I always make sure i wear them with long tops that cover my crotch at least (nothing is more unattractive that framing the crotch/ possible camel toe).
I always wear them with cute little skimmers. I think i look nice in them, but i know some people look downright skanky. I'm but for plain black and thats about it. None of these shiney spandex ones. yuck! Far too "Cock Rocker" for my tastes!


----------



## Deolinda (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow!!!  I'm surprised to see how many of you think this is wrong.
I think that if you got the body, go for it!   I wear them with tops that go half way down my butt.  I don't wear them to go to work, but to chill with flats.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2009)

I think its fine as long as most of the butt is covered. I hate seeing younger girls in bright leggings, with a crazy purse, and a loud top, with 3 belts on, earrings/necklaces/bracelets/legwarmers, headbands.......like can we pick one accessory lol

BUT while we're on the topic, does anyone know a good place to buy the longer tops that you wear over leggings? because I can hardly ever find them anymore


----------



## MissAlly (Jun 6, 2009)

I wear them ALL the time with V-necks,and dresses,but,I always have a longer undershirt on.And,yes..my booty is covered up.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm?? I'm both with it AND against it.

If the leggings are sheer then of course not. I'd rather wear them under a long t-shirt _(as a dress)_.


----------



## missteex3 (Jun 9, 2009)

sometimes i wear them to just like chill around the house. they're surprisingly comfortable...but when i wear them in public, i wear them with a dress or something that covers my butt


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's kinda ugly when worn with a normal length shirt or top or whatever. I cringe on the inside whenever I see a girl wearing that... especially because it's usually young girls that wear it around here :/


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 9, 2009)

Ive worn leggings as pants before but its always been with a longer shirt that covers my butt. I think it looks odd when its paired with a shorter top.

Ive seen chicks at my college who wear black sheer leggings with a regular length top, and bright colored undies, and im like


----------



## missteex3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_Ive seen chicks at my college who wear black sheer leggings with a regular length top, and bright colored undies, and im like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
...wow. thats not really awkward.
at all.


----------



## liltweekstar (Jun 14, 2009)

I sometimes wear thick, ankle length leggings with my slightly oversized hoodie and a tshirt underneath. It covers the majority of my ass... this is okay right?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it's fine as long as they are not sheer, the top you are wearing is long, and there is NO possible chance of camel toe or VPL.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

blush:
I wear leggings as pants, I admit it. I don't wear them out with super short shirts, but sometimes my tush is out a little.

I especially love wearing cotton black leggings as pajama pants.


----------



## supreme05 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love leggings!!!  But I agree, the booty should not be very visible...  But I have a pair of black rats by Sass & Bide that are rouched on the sides and I think they can be worn with a nice flow-y top...


----------



## saragerard (Jul 22, 2009)

if you have the shape and you can pull it off then im all for leggins as pants. i esp like the liquid leggings. i like this look a lot...
Photo Shoot 2009 Photo Gallery - Photo 5 of 20 by Katie Kerkhover - MySpace Photos
i think katie kerkhover's style is so cute. definitely a bad ass look. and she's can rock it.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_If you seeing them being worn with tops that go past the bum then that's the norm and "acceptable".

I have a friend who wears wet look ones with a cinched waist belt and tight vest out clubbing and as bangin' as her figure is, she has such a big bum, it just looks plain wrong.

The ass should be concealed unless you're doing a Pussycat Doll routine!_

 
I'm going to have to disagree! Booty is beautiful!


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## jacquelinda (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_I'm going to have to disagree! Booty is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
booty is beautiful, so many women thrive for a nicely sculpted ass like j.lo, beyonce, fergie & jessica biel. if you got the body, flaunt it in a classy way


----------



## luvsic (Jul 27, 2009)

You know, I've been thinking about this for a while, and I used to abhor leggings but I feel like they're making a comeback in my life. I actually have this super long american apparel unisex t-shirt (one that COVERS my butt), and paired with leggings it can actually look pretty cute! With the right jewelry, of course. 

I think wearing leggings with pants is fine, AS LONG as you wear a longer shirt...otherwise...mmm, no for me.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a couple pairs of leggings...although I'd more likely refer to them as "dance pants", as they're thicker (and granted, I have varying lengths), and I really only wear them under my shorter or more flowy skirts so that when I'm dancing (ballroom) my skirt doesn't fly up and give everyone a free show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...and they look darn cute under those skirts, too!


----------



## dimpleyy (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it's fine if you wear a top that goes below your butt.
If it's shorter than that = ew.


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 7, 2009)

man, i get girls around here that wear them with just s too-small-too-short singlet top and ugg boots. regardless of wether they're anorexic, hottest woman alive, or morbidly obese, i DO NOT WANT TO SEE YOUR ASS -OR- YOUR CROTCH. not even bikinis show cameltoes and wedgies that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cue clawing my eyes out


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 7, 2009)

i wear the jean leggings (jeggings) as pants in the summer cuz they look exactly like jeans but they keep your legs cool.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 7, 2009)

Not only is is only appropriate to wear leggings under long tops (seems like what the consensus is here, at least), I find that the reverse is true. Some long tops ONLY look good with leggings. I hate wearing super tight pants, and long tops are typically more loose fitting...so to balance out the silhouette, leggings are ideal. It could be because I'm incredibly short and I need the most leg lengthening I can get though!

Sweater dresses + leggings + flats/boots = Comfortable and waaay stylish!

Bottom line: Cover your ass and everyone will thank you.


----------



## Civies (Aug 7, 2009)

I always wearing leggings as pants .. with a longer shirt ! I know this girl at my school who wears leggings with regular size shirts (she even does it with t-shirts) and her entire rear is showing and UGHHHHHH

Leggings are cute paired with a fuller shirt and a leather belt !


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Not only is is only appropriate to wear leggings under long tops (seems like what the consensus is here, at least), I find that the reverse is true. Some long tops ONLY look good with leggings. I hate wearing super tight pants, and long tops are typically more loose fitting...so to balance out the silhouette, leggings are ideal. It could be because I'm incredibly short and I need the most leg lengthening I can get though!

Sweater dresses + leggings + flats/boots = Comfortable and waaay stylish!

Bottom line: Cover your ass and everyone will thank you._

 
Hear hear, i agree with everyword you've said. 

JUST COVER YOUR ASS.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 8, 2009)

I definitely will only wear leggings with either a long shirt that covers my butt or a dress. I've seen TOO man girls in the club with the sheer leggings on and not enough material covering the backside...lol.


----------



## Little Addict (Aug 9, 2009)

my school has this strict four inch above the knee rule for skirts and shorts but we can get away with it if we're wearing leggings, but some girls have thought this rule meant that they can wear shirts and leggings. not pretty. personally, i only wear leggings with dresses if they're too short for my taste or it's cold.


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

the only time i ever was them as pants, is when im walking around the house in them, and when im going out, i throw a skirt on top or a long shirt. 

but other then that, i dont agree with it.
i think ive seen one really petite girl rock it well, but thats it.


----------



## Brie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think its fine as long as they are 
a: Opaque
&
b: The top half at least covers your butt!


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL I'm one of those guilty people that wears leggings as pants, but let me defend myself first!! It's never with like, a waist length shirt, that just looks crazy to me, like, "did someone run by and steal your pants dear? cuz that's not an entire outfit." I do wear longer shirts or tunics with them, but I generally like them stop like, mid-cheek cuz I kinda like my butt... LOL but I promise my leggings are SUPER opaque, I'll double up if I have to, because I've been behind that lady with the sheer leggings and more than visible panty lines, but flat out visible panties. Ma'am, I see your WHOLE ass...


----------



## lexsie (Sep 17, 2009)

As long as it's past your butt you're good.
The rest of the world does not want to see your cameltoe. LOL!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

it looks weird without a long top or accompanied with a skirt/shorts. the crotch area is so unattrative looking when people wear leggings as pants!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

i've worn capri length black leggings as pants, i wouldn't do that with long leggings though! if they are thick enough and solid black i don't mind it, and of course with the correct undergarments lol


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 19, 2009)

I think most of the women that wear leggings as pants are trying too hard to show off their ass. My fiance works in a deli and told me the other day "babe since when are leggings pants?" im like idk and he goes "you should see the women who come in with them all wedged up their ass and tw*t" HAHAHA. Not a good look!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2009)

i spotted a great one when on holiday last week. some younger girl was wearing really thin and really tight black leggings with a tight black top that did not cover any ass at all. it was quite a sunny day and the light showed that there were no panties what so ever under those bad boys!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

Sometimes I wear leggings as pants, but I tend to buy 'jeggings', so they'd probably still be classed as leggings by a lot, but the material is thicker. 
With just leggings though, I always wear a tee that at least covers my crotch (lol, could think of no other way to put it.... so the hem is where the top of my legs end basically) which means it probably won't be as long in the back, but I have a flatter ass than my boyfriend does so I don't really have much to show off as my thighs just go nearly straight into my back.

I would only wear actual thin material leggings though with a long top, I'd never wear them with a crop top or anything shorter than covering the majority of my non existent ass...


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Sep 21, 2009)

the look grossed me out back in the day but yeah..don't knock it till you try it!

i prefer wearing leggings over jeans, they're more comfortable, suit my shirts much better (all of my shirts are  long, for whatever reason. i just like longer shirts, i guess.), and i feel much, much more slim in them. y'see, i'm a thicky-thickling with chicken legs so it's difficult to find pants that fit tight enough in the butt and legs and don't give me a muffin top at the same time. 

fave look right now is the long shirt thing, waist belt, black leggings and calf boots.


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Sep 21, 2009)

also, i find that wearing opaque tights underneath help smooth everything out and make me feel a bit less 'exposed'. works like a charm.


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy McNabb* 

 
_...i prefer wearing leggings over jeans..._

 

LOL, I did a double take... I thought, leggings OVER jeans!? How does that even fit? And WHY? Is this some new kind of trend?
....oh, I see what you mean.... *cartoon light bulb turns on above head*
I'm so tired, it's late here... lol


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 22, 2009)

what about the leggings that have rips up the thighs (on purpose)i see girls wearing now?lol are those worse then wearing leggings as pants? you can see ur bare skin through the rips. their like so 1989 prostitute lol.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 22, 2009)

^ I have a pair of them and I love them.  I think it's more punk than prostitute.  I wore a boy tee and a belt and some flats with it and it was one of my favorite looks with leggings.  Mine are black so I think they make a lot more sense to be kinda "punk".  I'm kinda iffy on the colored ones.  I have ones with the slits up the sides too and people just lust them.  Angela Simmons had the same ones I have from American Apparel on in an episode of daddy's little girls with a graphic tee like I described earlier.  It was really cute, even my mom said it was cute and I swear she's a fashion critic sometimes.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

I like them to compliment a long top, sweater, dress,   etc


----------



## mskatiebee (Sep 23, 2009)

ok. i am against leggings as pants look.. however, i am wearing leggings right now as I type! LOL. BUT im wearing brown ones with a sort of long white scoop neck.. and a long open grey cardigan over that. no VPL action going on here, my rear/crotch is completely covered.  

it is my 2nd time wearing these out to school.. and today in class i felt uncomfortable.. like it was itching my thighs or whatever. i def wouldnt wear this and think its one of my nicer outfits.. but more like an alternative to wearing sweats to class.. or a laundry day.. other that, i say NO.


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 24, 2009)

can't stand those awful denim leggings aka "jeggings", they just look so cheap and nasty!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 24, 2009)

I have seen WAY too many girls wear leggings that seem to be stretched to the max and are see-though in places.  The worst is when you can see the design on their underwear because they have worn them with a short top.  If you can'd do it right then just don't do it!!

I have no problem with leggings and a long shirt or sweater and boots.  Just cover the butt and buy good quality leggings so we don't have to see the design on your undies!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 27, 2009)

Usually I think leggings as pants are NOT good but I love Sass & Bide Black Rats and their other variations of the rats shirred pants/leggings. I love this look:


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

I only support leggings as pants (meaning, butt exposed) on my favorite girl, Lindsay Lohan.  BUT, I do love leather leggings with certain outfits like these:


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 27, 2009)

^yeah those leather or pleather looking leggings look nice it doesnt look like it shows the camel toe! I honestly love leggings.  I only wear them during winter or just any colder days with a long shirt/blouse that covers my ass and my frontal! I just think it looks a lot better that way otherwise the your look will look unfinished and it will look like your going to the gym.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

I think leather leggings look GREAT with a like ... long plaid tunic/shirt. I'm dying to get one of those to wear with my new peacoat. :]


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

NAY! Unless you are wearing a top that covers the whole of your butt cheek. Also, for the love of god please make sure they are opaque and that there is no VPL, I've seen way too much undie action going on at my university this past winter! (leggings as pants seem to be a huge trend in sydney).


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 28, 2009)

^ Lol @ "undie action"
It really does not require much effort to wear the right style/colour of underwear to go with your outfit... there is no excuse.


----------



## imoutofit (Oct 12, 2009)

Uggh this trend bricks back horrifying images of neon spandex bike shorts and stirrup pants!!!  I'm all for wearing leggings just as long as I can't see your junk.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 21, 2009)

No no no no no. Wear a tunic or dress that covers your butt and crotch, please. I really don't think anyone wants to see your visible panty lines (and sometimes, underwear! white-based undies are the worst!), butt dimples, and camel toe... unless you're some kind of perv. Not only that, but unless you're a stick or a skinny teenager, the look is just not flattering... at all. 

Please, ladies. Do some justice to yourselves and wear something that flatters you. You'll feel a lot better about you body image if you do, promise.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't wore leggings since junior high but my favorite look was with an empire-style dress and flats.  The best part about them is wearing them with something long and flattering.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a pair of leggings in a jean print so they look like skinny jeans.. as long as I wear a long shirt ((that looks like a short dress)) and heels it looks great.. they also go to my ankles so I think they"re supposed to look like skinny jeans.. it really depends on what shirt you wear with it


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as they're worn with a long top that covers the butt, it's fine.

But I see some girls wear leggings as pants, with a normal-length shirt on top...and I just don't seem to understand.  Haha.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 24, 2010)

Just be sure your butterfly isn't showing lol.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 25, 2010)

Leggings are seriously my staple and everyday wear (literally).

They're so comfy...and I always, ALWAYS wear them with a longer top that atleast covers my crotch - no one wants to be distracted by camel toe hahaha gross! However, If you show a bit of butt cheek, I think it looks ok (not your whole ass, just a few inches of it). Or just everything covered.

Its winter now so I wear cardi's with them all the time that are thigh length.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Leggings are seriously my staple and everyday wear (literally).

They're so comfy...and I always, ALWAYS wear them with a longer top that atleast covers my crotch - no one wants to be distracted by camel toe hahaha gross! However, If you show a bit of butt cheek, I think it looks ok (not your whole ass, just a few inches of it). Or just everything covered.

Its winter now so I wear cardi's with them all the time that are thigh length._

 
Same here! I hardly ever wear pants any more because I'm addicted to leggings, I must have 7 or 8 pairs now. I always wear them with a long tank top underneath a regular shirt to give the length to be covered, or with a long shirt/dress or skirt (especially patterned skirts! not jean..) and with boots. I can double up the leggings if it's cold out, or just wear one pair if it's warm. And they are SO comfy. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 26, 2010)

I hate this trend so much.
I wear leggings with dresses/long tops etc, but there is a girl I know who wears them with t-shirts that dont cover her whole tummy - so you can see a strip of skin before the leggings start...and then where she has folded the leggings over so that they dont come up too high....and you can see the label at the back.

Shes not a skinny girl either :S its not a good look at all.


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 26, 2010)

I really do believe as long as you wear them with long shirts, dresses, skirts, etc., why not.  Anything shorter than that is a huge no, no for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it just looks really bad IMO.  I battle with bad eczema during the winter months, and I really don't wear jeans as much because it's so uncomfortable. When I do wear leggings as pants, I make sure that I'm wearing a long shirt to cover my butt, otherwise I'll just stick with a nice pair of sweats.


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Same here! I hardly ever wear pants any more because I'm addicted to leggings, I must have 7 or 8 pairs now. I always wear them with a long tank top underneath a regular shirt to give the length to be covered, or with a long shirt/dress or skirt (especially patterned skirts! not jean..) and with boots. I can double up the leggings if it's cold out, or just wear one pair if it's warm. And they are SO comfy. I'm glad I'm not the only one!_

 
YES, YES! Me too! I love this look! It is definatly SOOO comfy!


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

I also wear leggins as pants, they look fantastic on high heals!!!


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

i remember wearing them as a kid with the lace on the cropped legs. i have them in lots of colors, wear em all the time & find them flattering. 

not to mention the fact that i sometimes wear them under denim skirts when i am PMSing... belly bloat is no joke when you can't button your jeans


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 10, 2010)

I've worn them as pants before with a long tunic, a waist cincher, and heels.  I've also used them for their stocking-like ability to add color and be layered (try your favorite pair of opaque leggings with lace leggings on top).  I just find them to be so versatile, that I really don't mind anymore.  I feel that so many people have moved past the 80's version of leggings and they're fairly modern now.


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i remember wearing them as a kid with the lace on the cropped legs. i have them in lots of colors, wear em all the time & find them flattering. 

not to mention the fact that i sometimes wear them under denim skirts when i am PMSing... *belly bloat is no joke when you can't button your jeans*



_

 
i hear ya loud &clear! i've taken to wearing jeggings [the denim jeans-looking ones, what a stupid word!] when i'm having a fat day instead of wearing jeans. a pair of flat boots, long top and my skinny look black jeggings which come up to above my bellybutton and hold everything in is a staple look now!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've commented in this thread before already but oh well.

I wear leggings as pants soooo often now... as long as whatever top I'm wearing is covering my crotch so I can't let off any front-butt action hahaha. Im 5' so almost everything I buy is long on me plus I really don't ever like the way jeans fit and leggings are cheaper so it all works out for me.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a girl in my college who wears leggings as pants and doesn't have the decency to put a shirt long enough to cover her crotch/butt. So we are all forced to look at her camel toe. Pretty disgusting if you ask me. Leggings as pants are fine, as long as you combine them with a longer shirt/tunic. Otherwise it's just inappropriate.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CommeDesGarçons* 

 
_I have a girl in my college who wears leggings as pants and doesn't have the decency to put a shirt long enough to cover her crotch/butt. So we are all forced to look at her camel toe. Pretty disgusting if you ask me. Leggings as pants are fine, as long as you combine them with a longer shirt/tunic. Otherwise it's just inappropriate._

 
hahahahha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love leggings with like dresses in winter! or under shorts!


----------

